# Brookie #36



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW,
Those are some beautiful colors.
Nice picture!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Almost looks HDR, very staturated colors in a good way. Well done.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice shot. Gorgeous composition.


----------

